# Samba causing me problems...

## grooveman

Hello.  I have a samba server setup with 3.0.2a-r1.

It was working just fine, then suddenly, I cannot connect to any of my shares on my server with smbmount.  Everytime I try to connect, I get this error:

session setup failed: ERRDOS - 2215

I do something like this:  smbmount //myserver/share /mnt/misc -o username=myself,workgroup=myworkgroup

The password prompt comes up, I put it in, it hangs for about 10 seconds, then spits out the above error.

The log file doesn't say much, but here it is:

```
2004/05/26 16:38:31, 0] smbd/server.c:main(747)

  smbd version 3.0.2a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004

[2004/05/26 16:38:31, 0] smbd/server.c:main(781)

  standard input is not a socket, assuming -D option

[2004/05/26 16:38:49, 0] smbd/connection.c:register_message_flags(220)

  register_message_flags: tdb_fetch failed

[2004/05/26 16:39:19, 0] smbd/connection.c:register_message_flags(220)

  register_message_flags: tdb_fetch failed

```

I am totally stumped...  My windows machines can still hit these shares, btw.  But I cannot use smbmount.  

I have tested this from several clients, with versions of sbmclient all the way down to 2.0.7.  

I have mounted shares from my other servers sucessfully -- it is just when trying to mount shares from this one machine.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

G

----------

## moocha

Even if you're going to throw a brick at me (wouldn't blame you) - what did you change? It's quite weird indeed.

What I'd do is run ethereal while trying to connect (only sniffing the relevant traffic of course) and save the dump. Then do the same from a machine from which it works. And visually compare it - maybe something will emerge, pardon the pun...

----------

## grooveman

Not much.

I did an emerge -U world, and it updated about 6 packages... I will have to look at them tomorrow to post them (I am at home).  They did not appear to be samba related, so I doubt that was it.

I certainly did not change the config file.

I should probably mention also that this machine is an ADS member of my 2003 server's domain, but is not a domain controller -- just a server.

I am not yet familiar with ethereal.. it was on the "to do list"... but I really know nothing about it. Is it complicated?  I don't know if I have time to master something really complex right now... I really need that back up and running.  Do you have a suggested syntax?

Thanks.

G

----------

## moocha

It's not complicated - the capture filter syntax is identical to tcpdump's filter syntax.

As in suggested filter - well, make sure you don't capture in promiscuous mode (you want only traffic to and from the local machien anyway) and sniff the SMB ports: 

```
port 138 or port 139 or poert 445
```

----------

## grooveman

Hmm....

I decided to try something.... I decided to regjoin my domain, and it seems to have fixed the problem.

It just makes me a little nervous now... I hope it doesn't happen again.

I appreciate the help though.

G

----------

## moocha

Go figure... Well, at least the problem is solved  :Very Happy: 

*goes away mumbling about SMB being an evil mess*

----------

